# Graco X5 with 310FFLP Tails



## Kaizen (Jun 8, 2021)

Hi everyone! I am currently on a job and am experiencing something I've never encountered this bad. I am spraying SW Extreme block primer (it's my first time using this primer) using an x5 with a 310 FFLP tip. I do have the FFLP seat and seal (yellow) installed. I have used both a 100 gun filter and 65. No filter the gun clogs every pull. Both gun filters even with the machine dialed up to 3000psi I am still getting tails. Any suggestions? Maybe thinning? I should also add the tip is brand new first use. Machine as well is brand new and this is the first job with it. Thinner ran through it before use to clean pump out.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

Block primer with a 310? You want much bigger orifice than that. I don't know if the X5 can do it, but try a 319 or 321.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Thin material 10% and use a 312


----------



## Kaizen (Jun 8, 2021)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Thin material 10% and use a 312


Ok thanks!


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Kaizen said:


> Ok thanks!


FYI graco X5 is not rated for solvent use. Use at your own risk...


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Masterwork said:


> Block primer with a 310? You want much bigger orifice than that. I don't know if the X5 can do it, but try a 319 or 321.


extreme block is just an high solids oil primer similar to coverstain, not a block filler.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

I recently had trouble shooting the rust scat poly through my 395 with a 310 tip . It was no problem from my 490 but the 395 wouldn't push it! So weird. That x5 if I recall is not a very powerful rig..


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Some oil primers I have a tough time getting them to atomize. The new coverstain is a pain for me.


----------



## maxtn (Jun 19, 2020)

FYI, the PDS application for Spraying Airless: Pressure 2000 p.s.i. Tip .019-.021 inch.
Hope this helps


----------

